# Classical Favorites series by Oclassica label



## emphazis (Dec 15, 2010)

You like classical music but don't want to mess up with 100, 200 pieces or more? We select for you most favorite classical pieces. Each song selected by professional musicians and enveloped in a beautifully designed cover art.

Classical Favorites: Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - Denis Shapovalov & Alexander Vershinin










iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/classical-favorites-schubert/id466785302?uo=4
Amazon: http://amzn.com/B005OH196I


----------

